# Gender scan update!!



## Pixie_Dust

My dads booked us a scan as a birthday present ill be 15 weeks and a bit, ill be going back to the tech that made a guess that our baby is a girl at 13 weeks shes said she will have another look on saturday. still hoping its a girl! im so excited and nervous all at the same time. we have a gender scan a week later then to reconfirm which we had already booked. my friends just found out shes having a little boy and she was hoping for a girl too, she told me she cried all day :( i just don't want to feel that way if i hear boy. 3 more days!:happydance:


----------



## joeegurl06

Good luck! Hope you get your baby GIRL!!!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

good luck!!


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Thank you both :) 2 more days! I feel like in going I explode! I can't wait


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck looking forward to seeing what you are having. :)


----------



## Glitter_berry

Good luck, hope your little miss is still a girl. :) 

Can't wait to hear :)


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck hope you hear girl xx


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited now and have had tons of girl guesses! :)


----------



## foxiechick1

What time's your scan hun? xx


----------



## Pixie_Dust

I had my scan this morning and its a baby girl!!!! We are over the moon :)


----------



## foxiechick1

Massive congratulations!! So pleased for you!! xx


----------



## Misscalais

Yay congrats!


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Here's a pic of our little girl
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on getting the girl you wanted!


----------



## _jellybean_

Congrats honey!


----------

